

Fastmail: New IP addresses in Iceland - sygma
http://blog.fastmail.fm/2014/06/02/new-ip-addresses-in-iceland/

======
robn_fastmail
Hi, FastMail employee here.

Just to clarify ahead of time, what's happening is literally all the blog post
says - we're getting off of Opera hardware and networks and on to our own.

For end-users, nothing changes. There will continue to be a secondary DNS and
MX service in Iceland. We're continuing to hold a live emergency replica of
all our data there. And that's all. No new services, no precursor to non-US
hosting, nothing.

As the blog post says, the _only_ reason it might be of interest is if you've
hard-coded the old IPs somewhere. If not, then there's nothing to see here.
Sorry to disappoint you ;)

------
brongondwana
As Rob said - we've had our own separate space set up for a couple of months
now, but we hadn't got things in place to move equipment. In particular to get
maximum off-site safety during the transition, we wanted a cross-connect
between the Opera network and our Network.

Once the techs in Iceland had the cross connect running, we moved a single
machine to the new cabinet, verified that we could get traffic through the
connect, and then moved on machine and the VPN link across to the new network.

Once THAT was done and happy, we moved the nameserver and mx roles onto that
machine. That's where we are at now, and why the IP address has changed.

Next up is moving one of the database servers across, and then switching that
to primary.

And once THAT is done, we can move all the other servers whenever we want. And
when they're all in our own area, we can get the interlink cable pulled, and
we no longer have any access directly into Opera's network, and they no longer
have any access directly into ours. Yay.

(we're already firewalling each other up the wazoo of course. Don't trust any
network you don't have to, even if you trust the people running it)

------
nodesocket
Curious, why this matters? Honestly, not being a troll.

~~~
Tomte
It's a warrant canary, it's a warrant canary!

------
workhere-io
Does this mean that all FastMail accounts are now hosted in Iceland?

~~~
wlk
No, this is response from employee:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832207)

